# Nice side-of-the-road find



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2019)

The only kind of logging I do is scrounging, but I got a worthy find today. Have noticed a pile of weathered old tree parts that were pushed out to the edge of a gravel road, evidently from a nearby property. decided to stop today and look it over as I was looking for something to turn, and I spied this slab, weathered gray, but once I tried to lift it, I knew it was Desert Ironwood, so it came home with me. I skinned off the outside with a power hand planer, looks pretty good inside, and pretty check free considering.... it is 5 feet long, 10-14" wide and 4.5 thick, I'm thinking it was milled for a fireplace mantle. Not sure what I will do with it, but it is a nice piece to have in the hoard...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 14 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice find, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2019)

You keep finding stuff like that, and you can cancel your gym membership... I’d guess that weighs 125-150 lbs!

sweet find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 5, 2019)

Dang, Barry, between your wood dump and road kill it’s enough to make someone want to move to Phoenix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2019)

DKMD said:


> You keep finding stuff like that, and you can cancel your gym membership... I’d guess that weighs 125-150 lbs!
> 
> sweet find!


Yea, it was about all I could do to get it in the truck


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2019)

That is an incredible find, good for you man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats! With your extraordinary talents, we are expecting great things out of this marvelous piece of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 6, 2019)

That wood just plain looks like WOOD!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 7, 2019)

Sweet find Barry! Treasure everywhere...


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 7, 2019)

If you’re wood pile is full I have a wood pile that had to be downsized. Plenty of space. Damn movers wouldn’t take everything! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 10, 2019)

Way to go


----------



## Patrude (Nov 16, 2019)

Yup, you just never know what treasure is waiting for you by the side of the road. This is sweet


----------

